# Single Wireless Headphone or Dual Wireless Headphone??



## winne (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone know the difference between Single Wireless Headphone or Dual Wireless Headphone?
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

IR signals


----------

